# Competetive Crossfit Training



## Marly27 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm gonna right a brief intro similar to what I wrote in the introduction tab so that I don't get flamed for taking steroids for what can be considered an amped up Zumba class.

My sport is Crossfit, but I don't train for Crossfit by doing Crossfit just like someone training for any other sport doesn't just play the sport all day long, they practice skill. So, my training routine is a mix of a few disciplines, but right now my focus is more around skill and strength. I am working with a trainer that has me doing mostly strength Olympic movements (resembles powerlifting routine slightly) but also with gymnastic work mixed in. I also run interval sprints in whichever skill I need to work on most (row,double under, run, box jump, burpee) and here and there (3-5 days a week based on recovery) I run a short METCON to keep my conditioning par. Since working with my new trainer (works with a lot of pro athletes not stating names hope he never finds me on here ever), I incorporate so more explosive type training using Isometrics and Plyometrics. All in all, my training can be a huge mind **** sometimes (I'm sure many of you can relate).

So just like you guys train specific for your sport being Bodybuilding, I train specific to my sport being Crossfit. Which means on both sides we have some gym bros that give us a bad rap (bros who don't even lift juicing, just like we have crossfitters that post their wods online working out 20 minutes a day that can't even do a snatch correctly suddenly justifying juice as well)

So what you will not see me ****s wit ever is shit like Deca, Tren, High doses of Test, dbol, anadrol....pretty much anything that will cause more harm than good. I have cycling experience, I have ****ed with some shit, I know how to cycle, I have ran high doses low doses...done some things I'm not proud of and paid the price for it. With that said......

My current Stats are:
5'9 185-190 pretty lean, but have been bulking for about a year lol. My goal weight is 195 and lean (this is ideal size for this sport)

Lifts (I should know more than rough estimates and it's sad I don't but I have been making steady PR since November (naturally until mid feb)
Clean + Jerk ~215 (sad panda is sad)
Back Squat ~365
Deadlift ~415
Snatch ~205

A lot of this is not an estimate of my strength, the reason I have continually PR is that my form is continually improving but still needs much more work.

Current Cycle:
900mg EW: Equipoise 20 weeks
450mg EW: Test Blend (MWF Injects) has undeclynate or whatever test so running same length as equipoise but started about a week or two ago.
100mg Anavar: I have enough for 70 days been running this for about 4 weeks, not the smartest idea as it isn't great for performance.
Proviron 50mg ED for 50 days (I just happened to have some, same story with anavar so I thought, might as well...smart right?)
Adex .5 EOD entirety of cycle stopping before PCT
HCG 250 IU 2x Week

PCT:
50mg Clomid-30 Days
20 mg Tamox-50 days


I know my cycle looks sloppy because it is, but there is a method to my madness. I wanted to introduce compounds 1 at a time. Anavar I'm not enthusiastic about but I'm pretty sure it is underdosed anyways (that BD Orange Anavar 50 aka IP bullshit). I get some bad pumps especially in forearms that can **** me up for some of the metcons I run. For example I was doing a Toes 2 Bar metcon of ever minute on the minute on Monday, after 10 minutes I went into 100 double unders and 30 Clean and Jerk at 165. ****ed me up for the Clean and Jerk, had 0 wrist flexibility. Had to pause mid MetCon and stretch out, ended up just switching to a 3,3,3,2,1,1 rep scheme and doing strength work instead.

I like the test dose, the quick esters have hit, and I backloaded a bit so I feel close to where I should be at this dose. Nothing negative except some acne. 450 is actually the "magic" dose for me, bad JooJoo to run anything else lol.

The Equipoise I have in there for the RBC, I genetically have a smaller redblood cell count due to Thalisemia. This will be my first run with EQ but from an athletic standpoint I hear it is great and mild. Lastly, Winstrol is in there to hit some final PR's before PCT while still utilizing collagen synthesis from EQ to counteract negative sides.

So this is the long winded explanation of my cycle, I start the EQ monday. Feel free to flame the shit out of me, it probably won't change anything but I will listen and I will update this for the next guy that might find this useful. Maybe someone will think the way I train for this shit is pretty cool (I know I do) and will say gee Marly, the one thing I have been missing in my workouts is that feeling like I want to vomit. Or maybe you want to learn how to cycle properly for your Zumba class, either way, much love.

Before I forget, My ****ing weird Diet:

So basically, this is what my trainer has me running, it goes against my typical ideology but **** it's working and I just learned to just nod my head and do the damn thang. I is a high protein, high fat, low carb. He had a very sciency way of explaining it, but the idea behind it is that it gives me enough carbohydrate for explosive exercise as well as a more efficient fuel source (fat).

Morning (Preworkout) Table Spoon of Honey, Small amount of fruit (handful of berries or half a banana) 2 eggs, 30 grams whey, some Progenex preworkout BCAA bullshit (my personal additive muahahaha)

Post Workout: 6 eggs, Progenex Recovery Blend, cup of goats milk, some vega recovery blend shit (supposed to be some sweetpotato but I had this lying around and don't want to waste money...ya dig?)

3-4 Hours later at work: About 8-10 Oz Grassfed Ground Beef with Spinach

About 3-4 Hours after that: About 8-10 Oz Grassfed Ground beef (I just cook like 10 pounds of this shit every week and throw it in some tubaware)

Before Bed: 6 eggs, Progenex Cacoon


Once a week I throw in a cheat meal for my own sanity,


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 21, 2014)

I copy and pasted this over....Will be changing the training around a little starting next week...here is what I think it will be but I bet it will change even more.

6 a.m monday-Friday:
15 minutes stretching
hour or so of strength/skill with Olympic Lifts
METCON

Around lunch time Interval Sprints (Burpee Focus right now)

PM, Foam Roll and some flexibility through Isometric holds.

Saturday: Rest from strength work

METCON
flexibility/injury management.  I use a high tech type stim machine to map out areas that are starting to develop stress, allows me to tweek programing for next week as well as address the area.  
Foam Roll

Sunday
Strength/Skill depending on "feel", if I need to rest I need to rest, if I'm good to go I pound out some snatch
Heavy conditioning/sprint day
Flexibility/Foam Roll


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 22, 2014)

I stopped reading after crossfit.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 22, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I stopped reading after crossfit.



Lol.....turd


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 22, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I stopped reading after crossfit.


hahahahaha

I'll give him the benefit of the doubt only because he has mentioned that there is crossfit and then there is glorified Zumba. Even if you ask SAD he'll tell you some of the WODs are retarded and some are actually a great challenge.

TO the OP - YOu fixed the parts I mentioned in the previous post namely the PCT and the HCG use. 

With the var, get some liver testing done soon to determine if its too much. I doubt it is. For a crossfit athlete using var, if its good var you would be experiencing pumps so painful you can barely train.  Only reason people get away with 100mg var is because its either crap var or you train like I do which means a pump is few and far between.  The latter wouldn't apply to you.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2014)

test is the best steroid for CF


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 22, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> I'll give him the benefit of the doubt only because he has mentioned that there is crossfit and then there is glorified Zumba. Even if you ask SAD he'll tell you some of the WODs are retarded and some are actually a great challenge.
> 
> ...



I can honestly say it is shitty var.  I get decent pumps so I know it is var, just really underdosed.  It's that Orange BD 50mg bullshit from IP....it was free or else I wouldnt be using it.


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 22, 2014)

I am the first to tell you that your every day crossfit WOD or everyday crossfitter is just someone that has found a better alternative to Zumba or Spin Class.  It's a 20 minute workout that is honestly better designed then any 1 hour bullshit these people will do throughout there day.

If you follow me on this you will see that I don't train by doing WODs, that would be retarded.  It would be like a football player training for football by playing games all day every day.  If you look at the WODs that are built for a competition like the open, regionals, or games...that's what I'm training for.  I do hit a few benchmark WODs to see be able to measure my training, these are WODs named after females like Fran or War heros like the WOD Murph. 

 so again if you follow me you will see a lot of olympic powerlifting, gymnastic body weight movements, plyos, isos, intervals.  The only time you will see a "WOD" is during a time where I am measuring a bench mark, next benchmark I think I will be running Murph.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 22, 2014)

Marly27 said:


> I am the first to tell you that your every day crossfit WOD or everyday crossfitter is just someone that has found a better alternative to Zumba or Spin Class.  It's a 20 minute workout that is honestly better designed then any 1 hour bullshit these people will do throughout there day.
> 
> If you follow me on this you will see that I don't train by doing WODs, that would be retarded.  It would be like a football player training for football by playing games all day every day.  If you look at the WODs that are built for a competition like the open, regionals, or games...that's what I'm training for.  I do hit a few benchmark WODs to see be able to measure my training, these are WODs named after females like Fran or War heros like the WOD Murph.
> 
> so again if you follow me you will see a lot of olympic powerlifting, gymnastic body weight movements, plyos, isos, intervals.  The only time you will see a "WOD" is during a time where I am measuring a bench mark, next benchmark I think I will be running Murph.


Marley......we get it you love crossfit.....thats good, we all have a goal for ourselves....but here at our home, we hang up our attitude at the door.


----------



## IronAsylum (Mar 22, 2014)

Same here  Stopped reading after cross fit. It is actually Muscle confusion training or HIIT     Sorry


----------



## CJ (Mar 22, 2014)

Keep me updated on your progress, especially on the Oly's, since I'm trying to figure out their sweet spot in my training program.


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 22, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Marley......we get it you love crossfit.....thats good, we all have a goal for ourselves....but here at our home, we hang up our attitude at the door.



I apologize if I came across as having an attitude, definitely was not my intention writing this. I'm just a passionate guy with way too much energy. 

I got nothin but love for everyone here.


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rookie Mistake of the Day-Bad Cheat Meal. 

There is nothing worse then wasting my cheat meal on something worse than my regular day to day grind.  Disappointed...


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 27, 2014)

Your diet made me hungry and I'm sitting here tearing up some weeks.. I have nothing against Crossfitthe mentality that it gave me for the few months I tried it I was able to apply it in the gym, but its not for me. I like a long slow concentrated workout.. it's kinda like making love as opposed to Crossfit which is very wham bam thank you mam.. anywho I would rather see someone being active than sittin on the couch . Are you planning to compete? I started to skim at the bottom.. I don't like long stories and I have nothing to do with steroids at this current time.


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 27, 2014)

Gd wings! Not weeks lol


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2014)

A good cheat meal does the mind good!


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 30, 2014)

Competition is the goal.


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 30, 2014)

Tweaked diet to add more carbs:

Bfast/preworkout Handful of blueberries, 1table spoon honey, two scoops progenex

Post am w/o- 8 eggs, two scoops progenex. 

3 hours later- 1lb ground bison, whole avocado, large sweet potato 

Post PM W/O 4 whole eggs, two scoops progenex, blended vegetable kale/mint/coconut juice. 

Before bed 3 scoops progenex cacoon

Macros:
~280-300 protein
~100-120 carb
~90-100 gm fat
Cals-~2400-2500

Supplements: multi vi, fish oil


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, I need to rethink my training. My performance is shit right now, developing some injuries, Friday was a pulled groin, today it feels like I have a giant knot in my hip. 

I'm trying to do too much , steroids or not the body needs rest.  My sleep had been shit, for the first time I'm seeing that there may just be a thing called overtraining. 

Next week I'm in San Jose for work, il be taking the week off from the weights, probably only swimming if anything. Come back to it the following week. 

I also lowered the dose of my test, dropped the anavar. Pumps were too intense on var, water retention on the test dose.  May add GH at 4iu 5 day on 2 day off for next 6 months.  

Much love brohemes

-Marly


----------



## CJ (Apr 4, 2014)

Hope you heal quickly. Opens are over, a deload week would probably be beneficial.


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 13, 2014)

Back at it. 

225 PR clean and jerk today. Need to work on my split. Form slipped at 235. Press needs some serious work but the clean felt like nothing.


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 13, 2014)

360 iu pfeizer omnitrope on the way. Was not cheap but will be running 4iu ED 2 iu IV pwo 2 iu sub q before bed

Also have 90 iu left of shitty genetic (which is why I went with omni) that I'm running 4 iu before bed.


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 16, 2014)

Paid for my Genotropin Pens today, can't wait to get off the generic shit.  Will be running ~IU a day, 2 post workout 2 pre bed sub-q

Doing assessments this week to see where my progress is at.  Starting to raise a few eyebrows as my strength is through the roof.  

Weighted Pullup Max-90 lb Kettlebell
CGBP-295
Clean + Jerk- 225 (should have been higher, need to do shoulder work)

Tomorrow is Deadlift, Press, and Max watts on bike.  Press will evaluate further shoulder deficiencies, which is my limiting factor lately.


----------



## CJ (Apr 16, 2014)

What do you feel that the GH does for you? I'm curious as to it's benefits.


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 16, 2014)

435 PR on Deadlift today.

I am using GH for the IGF-1/Recovery aspect.  I don't know what it does quite yet, this is my second week.  I don't have much experience with GH.


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 17, 2014)

Forgot to add, this is going to sound nuts.  But, dropped Test all together, added Tren.  Been on Tren A for about 2 weeks with EQ at 1200mg and GH 4IU.  2IU Post Workout and 2 IU before bed.  

Things are getting pretty sexy.  I don't really get any sides from Tren.  The really weird thing is that my libido is pretty ****ing good for a cycle.  Not raging like it normally is on something like masteron, but its good.  Also, pumps have gone away and water retention has gone away.  Making lean gains and strength is through the roof.

Proving to be an amazing cycle, but again I am a very good responder to Tren.  Test gives me more sides.  Cardio has actually not been a problem, in fact my conditioning has been better lately.  Only problem is that I run pretty hot.  At night and after workouts my body temperature seems elevated, water intake has gone up considerably.  I am taking Caber as a precaution to progesterone related sides, but so far so good.


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 18, 2014)

10k row today. Wtfffff

More 1rm testing too. 

Weighted dips 1rm-117lb


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2014)

I did a 5k row last week, **** a 10k!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Marly27 said:


> Forgot to add, this is going to sound nuts.  But, dropped Test all together, added Tren.  Been on Tren A for about 2 weeks with EQ at 1200mg and GH 4IU.  2IU Post Workout and 2 IU before bed.
> 
> Things are getting pretty sexy.  I don't really get any sides from Tren.  The really weird thing is that my libido is pretty ****ing good for a cycle.  Not raging like it normally is on something like masteron, but its good.  Also, pumps have gone away and water retention has gone away.  Making lean gains and strength is through the roof.
> 
> Proving to be an amazing cycle, but again I am a very good responder to Tren.  Test gives me more sides.  Cardio has actually not been a problem, in fact my conditioning has been better lately.  Only problem is that I run pretty hot.  At night and after workouts my body temperature seems elevated, water intake has gone up considerably.  I am taking Caber as a precaution to progesterone related sides, but so far so good.



Nitpicking but dopamine agonists (DA) such as caber don't effect progesterone levels. They do however effect prolactin since prolactin secretion is largely affected by dopamine levels. Also, look into getting a serum prolactin test to decide whether a DA is necessary given your protocol. There is evidence suggesting prolactin is increased only in the presence of aromatizable steroids (tren and EQ not really being one of them) so you may not need it and dopamine-agonist withdrawal syndrome is not something you'd want to experience but is a possibility with misuse of DA.


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 18, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Nitpicking but dopamine agonists (DA) such as caber don't effect progesterone levels. They do however effect prolactin since prolactin secretion is largely affected by dopamine levels. Also, look into getting a serum prolactin test to decide whether a DA is necessary given your protocol. There is evidence suggesting prolactin is increased only in the presence of aromatizable steroids (tren and EQ not really being one of them) so you may not need it and dopamine-agonist withdrawal syndrome is not something you'd want to experience but is a possibility with misuse of DA.



what would I do without you?  My prolactin is in the very low end of the normal range.  I would have to pull bloodwork for exact digits but it was I believe the lowest digit in the normal range or something around there.


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 20, 2014)

Made some tweeks to diet 

(5:30 am pre wo) tablespoon honey, handfull blue berries, 30g whey
Post workout-8 eggs (pasteurized cage free) 24g whey.

Lunch around noon- 1lb ground grassfed bison, 1 cup oats, 1 medium avocado

Dinner-8 ounce chicken (free range), half cup oats, spinach w/table spoon olive oil (California, harvested about a year ago). 

Before bed- 35g night gainer

Twice day vitamin pack and omega 3

Any further changes may be around carbs/carb sources but everything else will stay the same. Unless anyone has some good info here. 


Adding in a little extra conditioning, riding road bike to a from gym. 14 miles total each day. Will be monitoring wattage shooting for increased output daily.


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 21, 2014)

This weeks training:

Mon - SL + Upper pull/push + Bend mod  + Hip/glute (deadbug, glute bridge, etc.) + ABC + Z1

A1. DB russian step up; 8-10/leg x 3; rest 15 sec
A2. Wtd. glute bridge; 15-20 x 3; rest 90 sec
B1. Wtd. strict pull up @30X1; 6-8 x 3; rest 30 sec
B2. Braced single arm press @20X2; 6-8/arm x 3; rest 90 sec
C1. 3 sets - Double KB front rack carry x 50m; rest 15 sec
C2. FLR x 60 sec; rest 15 sec
C3. Side plank x 30 sec/side; rest 90 sec
+
AB 15 min @Z1

Tues - Map 7 (cyclical/gym/some weights okay, keep it simple slow him down) or Row 500's

Row 500m @85%
rest walk 3 min
x 10
- ALL same pace

Wed - Squat mod + Bend tough + Upper pull/push + LP

A. BS @32X1; 6,6,6,6; rest 2 min
B1. RDL @31X1; 6-8 x 3; rest 30 sec
B2. Tough Russian KB swing x 15-20; rest 30 sec
B3. Single leg DL @21X1; 6-8/leg x 3; rest 3 min
C1. 3 sets - Strict chin up amrap in 90 sec; rest 30 sec
C2. DB SA push press @30X2; 8-10/arm x 3; rest 90 sec
+
5 burpees AFAP
AB 15 sec @ 97% HARD
rest walk 2:40
x 6

Thurs - RTW type stuff (put in workout form, VC in there good)

45 mins @EASY pace:
1 min VC
1 min FLR
1 min jump rope
1 min plyos
1 min row
1 min HS hold


Fri - SL + Upper pull/push + Bend mod  + Hip/glute (deadbug, glute bridge, etc.) + CP grind w/ ski erg 

A. Front rack DB russian step up; 8-10/leg x 3; rest 60 sec b/t legs (not alt)
B1. DB RDL @21X1; 8-10 x 3; rest 15 sec
B2. Single leg glute bridge @10X4; 10-12/leg x 3; rest 90 sec
C1. Strict chin up @30X1; 10-12 x 3; rest 15 sec
C2. DB bicep curl @30X1; 8-10 x 3; rest 90 sec
+
Emom 14 min - 
odd - Press x 4 (75%)
even - Ski 45 sec HARD effort

Sat - Squat ME focus + Bend tough + Hor pull + LP

A1. Single arm OH DB lunge x 50m; rest 30 sec
A2. Goblet Squat @31X1; 15-20 x 3; rest 30 sec
A3. Barbell jumping squat (from boxes); 8-10 x 3; rest 3 min
B1. GH raise; 8-10 x 3; rest 15 sec
B2. KB sumo DL high pull; 8-10 x 3; rest 15 sec
B3. Prone row @21X2; 8-10 x 3; rest 15 sec
B4. DB high pull; 10-12 x 3; rest 90 sec
+
AB 20 sec @ 97%
rest walk 2:40
x 7

Sun - 60 min hike


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 21, 2014)

Met with the nutritionist at the facility I train at today.  Tweaking things further.....

Morning/Pre Training- 30g Whey, 1 Tablespoon Honey, 1 Scoop Scivation Xtend
Post Workout- Scivation Xtend/Hammerstrength Post Workout 20 minutes later 30 g Whey, 

Breakfast- 4 Whole eggs+ 4 Eggwhites 1 cup Oatmeal

Lunch-Half Pound Bison, Avocado, 1 Cup White Rice

Mid Afternoon- Half Pound Bison, 1 Cup White Rice

Dinner- 8 Ounce Chicken, 1 cup Oatmeal, 1 table spoon olive oil

Before bed- some fiber/powder vegetable thing and night gainer.


----------



## Marly27 (May 7, 2014)

Been a while since I posted, been super busy.  I don't really know what to post.  My results are pretty remarkable, extremely aesthetic.  

Training twice a day monday, twice a day friday.  Tuesday Wednesday Saturday once.  Thursday is a rest day, Sunday is a long hike as a sort of active rest day.  Calories are around 4000-5000 clean daily.  

Any fat I did have is basically gone at this point.  Started T4 at 150mcg with my GH.  May extend this cycle longer doing 1 year total GH.


----------



## Dtownry (May 7, 2014)

Will someone please give this fella an award for the most text ever written under one thread?  

Seems like you're very dedicated.  That I respect.


----------



## Marly27 (May 22, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Will someone please give this fella an award for the most text ever written under one thread?
> 
> Seems like you're very dedicated.  That I respect.



Thanks brotha, I appreciate the kind words.


Sorry for the lack of updates guys.  Between training, work, school, and meal prepping there is little time for the side stuff.

Mondays and Fridays are my AM/PM days.  AM is intense Aerobic PM is weights with some type of high intensity anaerobic/aerobic at end.  Hard to explain.
Tuesdays/Thursdays are typically long aerobic sessions which the tren has hindered a little but makes up in other areas 
Wednesday are heavy weights with interval sprints after or sometimes just a short aerobic depends on how my trainer feels I guess.
Saturdays are heavy weights with all out sprints after.  When I say sprint it doesn't mean running, it can be one of several different types of movements. 
Sundays are a hike day

Everyday of the week I train for about an hour with a device called ARP Wave POV.  With that said every day is pretty much a two a day and my AM/PM could be consider 3 a days lol.  My training is about 3-6 hours daily.  

Dialed my diet in more with the nutritionist at the facility:
AM training is fasted always.  
Intraworkout is 2 scoops xtend bcaa
Post Workout-4 scoops recoverite
30 minutes post is 30g whey.

(this intra post workout protocol is the same on AM/PM.  Depending on what type of aerobic im doing I might cut the whey)

Breakfast: 4 whole eggs, 4 whites all cage free pasteurized with a cup of oats.  I blend it together it's not as nasty as it sounds
2-3 hours later is 8 ounce grassfed bison rare.  Half an avocado, 1 cup of white rice measured cooked
2-3 hours later is the same minus the avocado
2-3 hours later is 8 ounce free range natural chicken w/ 1 tbs olive oil and 3 slices gluten free bread
Before bed I do 30g night gainer w/fiber supplement and some powdered greens.  

Some things vary within this.  On mondays and Fridays I do an 8 ounce baked potato (sometimes sweet sometimes not) for my dinner carb.  Also about 2-3 days a week they have me eating 3 cookies before bed.  Not sure why but I tend to hit PR's the next day.

I do one giant cheat meal each week, which is greatly encouraged.

My weight is staying pretty constant which is good, if I overfeed it will bounce up pretty high.  Last weigh in was 184, but my body has done a pretty impressive recomp.  Veins are going through my abs, chest, shoulders, parts of my legs/calves.  

My stack is:
EQ 1200 mg weekly split monday/thursday
Tren 100mg daily
~4 IU genotropin GH taken before bed monday-friday.  I stopped taking it post workout, made me wayyy too tired during the day
T4 150mg taken AM
also doing EC stack 25 mg E 200mg C taken twice daily.  This cuts through the lethargy I tend to have with this heavy work load

sleep has been shitty but starting to sleep a lot better since changing my GH dose to before bed.

Will be ordering some more stuff soon, have to find a new source first.  Something went erie with my last one.

I think I will be tested again shortly, will post those results when it happens.


----------



## Beefy (May 23, 2014)

Hey I crossfit also, does the Tren hurt your cardio?


----------



## brutus79 (May 23, 2014)

Beefy said:


> Hey I crossfit also, does the Tren hurt your cardio?



About as badly as not using the search function to answer your own question...


----------



## Shane1974 (May 23, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I stopped reading after crossfit.


This^^^^^^^^.


----------



## St0ked (May 23, 2014)




----------



## St0ked (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Marly27 (May 27, 2014)

Beefy said:


> Hey I crossfit also, does the Tren hurt your cardio?




Yes, it does.....

I hope you don't train at a box bro....

Doing crossfit and Competing in crossfit is two different things.  Right now I'm working on mostly strength at this time of the year, and readjusting from ****ing myself up getting ready for the open.  I train 3-5 hours a day two-three times a day vs 1 WOD a day.

If your doing WODs do not run tren, you will get crushed and possibly hurt yourself...


----------



## Beefy (May 29, 2014)

brutus79 said:


> About as badly as not using the search function to answer your own question...



In life we have whats called opinions and opinions are like ass holes, everyone has one!!! And I was simply asking the OP his opinion just because someone said it on a previous thread doesn't mean its the Gospel you know!! Different people have different experience when running AAS, just because a compound worked one way for you doesn't mean it will work that same way for the next man.


----------



## j2048b (May 29, 2014)

Beefy said:


> In life we have whats called opinions and opinions are like ass holes, everyone has one!!! And I was simply asking the OP his opinion just because someone said it on a previous thread doesn't mean its the Gospel you know!! Different people have different experience when running AAS, just because a compound worked one way for you doesn't mean it will work that same way for the next man.



Opinions are like ass holes, everyone has one, they all stink except for our own! 

Sorry had to add the rest of it haha


----------



## Marly27 (Jun 18, 2014)

Update Picture from this morning.  183lb 9.7% BF 5'9


----------



## Marly27 (Jul 25, 2014)

Going to be coming off here in about 8 weeks.  Made some pretty awesome gains, will be doing an agressive PCT with an HCG blast leading into clomid/nolva.  I will be staying on HGH, looking at switching to nordis or humatrope at 4IU M-F.  

I will throw my final numbers for my lifts up here, my training changed immensely over the last few months and I made some great PR in strength and technique.  

I will be doing some testing then going into PCT, running probably 200mg Test during the testing.  I'll throw up my numbers when I get them.

Here is an update pic:





Weight has been fluctuating but I'm 188-190 these days, BF unsure but single digit


----------

